# Where to buy 1500-3000 grit sandpaper?



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

I've searched the forum but cant find any info on where people buy their sandpaper from. Can some please tell me where i can get some from, thanks.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

your looking for this? Meguiars Unigrit Sand Paper 3000 Grit Sheet

The traders on her will stock it buddy


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Shinearama stock papers and disks of all grades


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Didnt realise paper was so expensive :/ jeez


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Just been on the shinearama site, gunna order some of the meguires paper i think. Thanks for the helps guys.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Another option

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/masking-tape-and-polishing-aids.html

They've got discs and paper


----------

